# If you had to pick...



## VeatchsMama (Oct 24, 2011)

If you had to pick from these five dog brand foods, which would you pick to feed your fuzzbutt, and why (if you have time place them in a 1-5)?

Fromm
Innova Evo
Merrick
Orijen
Wellness

Please note: I placed these in alphabetical order, not preference. 
Thanks!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

If money wasn't an object.

Orijen
Fromm
Wellness
Evo
Merrick


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Orijen
Fromm
Innova EVO
Wellness
Merrick


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> Orijen
> Fromm
> Innova EVO
> Wellness
> Merrick


This!:wink:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm always switching my dogs food so
i would feed all of them.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Orijen
> Fromm
> Innova EVO
> Wellness
> Merrick


Ditto. I feed my cat Orijen and Fromm. She switches between them every meal.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Fromm. Hands down.

I am a rotation feeder....in my rotation I have Fromm Surf & Turf, Fromm Beef Frittata, TOTW Pacific Stream, Nature's Variety Instinct Duck & Turkey Meal and Now!!
But-I think my girls enjoy Fromm the best and I am happiest with Fromm's overall quality.
It smells SO good.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

VeatchsMama said:


> If you had to pick from these five dog brand foods, which would you pick to feed your fuzzbutt, and why (if you have time place them in a 1-5)?
> 
> Fromm
> Innova Evo
> ...


It totally depends on the dog. My one dog cannot handle Orijen because it just has too many ingredients for her. She doesn't do well on things with a lot of fruits and vegies (or anything at all with Salmon). My other guys did great on Orijen but only liked the Large Breed Puppy version. For some reason they just did not like the taste of the regular adult so I just kept them on the LBP. 

I would go with Orijen, EVO, Merrick (before grain), Fromm (grain free only), Wellness Core


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

We feed Da Boyz EVO.


----------

